# Article on custom rate charges (links to various states)



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

While the article below does point out some of the things to watch for in various custom rate sources, the big thing I liked was the list of the most recent states with updated rate charts.

http://hayandforage.com/article-1252-What%E2%80%99s-the-going-rate-for-baling.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice find Josh!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice find! Now, if I can just keep track of it...

I was glad to see that I was in the ball park, and high on the wage side of the equation.


----------

